# Who is your favourite reviewer



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

Like many of you, I like to watch a lot of reviews before buying any product. Overtime, I learnt that NO reviewer is unbiased and many are willing to close their eyes on design defects and overrate products so that companies continue sending them gear (and money) to review. This is no secret and I guess we have to make peace with it. I personally have 3 reviewers that I watch regularly, not that I trust their rating, but I learnt to watch with a critical eye. With time, you learn to decode the body gesture of each and know when they are trying to put less emphasis on a critical defect or the opposite. I limited the choices to 2 only. Your views are welcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## KB_314 (6/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Like many of you, I like to watch a lot of reviews before buying any product. Overtime, I learnt that NO reviewer is unbiased and many are willing to close their eyes on design defects and overrate products so that companies continue sending them gear (and money) to review. This is no secret and I guess we have to make peace with it. I personally have 3 reviewers that I watch regularly, not that I trust their rating, but I learnt to watch with a critical eye. With time, you learn to decode the body gesture of each and know when they are trying to put less emphasis on a critical defect or the opposite. I limited the choices to 2 only. Your views are welcome!


@Grand Guru you should add PBusardo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> @Grand Guru you should add PBusardo


I've reached the limit of options

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (6/11/20)

I only discovered Mark Todd today after reading a post here. He seems good but from what I have heard reviews high end gear which is not really my style at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (6/11/20)

Where's Rip Trippers?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

Mr. B said:


> Where's Rip Trippers?


He is in the past

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/11/20)

Well I don't really watch reviews for opinions anymore. So the only reviewer I watch is Jai Haze, purely for entertainment. He had a few gems the last couple of months

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi (6/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> He is in the past



He's doing reviews again. But mostly pods and wierd stuff from China.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> He is in the past


No no no, he's from the vaping future, which is now.
But isn't Twisted420 in the past?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/20)

I am a The Devil Vaper fan too, although he does not do all the brands and devices coming out, his detail and straight up opinion is great. The only no-nonsense reviewer from the previous UK Vape Show that stands away from the politics and drama. Jai Haze is the other side of the spectrum with lots of drama. The rest depends on what I want to see. Mike Vapes for easy building, SMM for flavor. Vic for a barrage of info, Todd for MTL, DJLSB for technical side.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Slick (6/11/20)

Mofo vapes,he use to be on this forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> No no no, he's from the vaping future, which is now.
> But isn't Twisted420 in the past?


Twisted420 is pretty much alive and still active on YT.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick (6/11/20)

Slick said:


> Mofo vapes,he use to be on this forum


It was just a joke guys,I don't watch much reviewers but I think Matt from SMM is quite good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/11/20)

Slick said:


> It was just a joke guys,I don't watch much reviewers but I think Matt from SMM is quite good


I was wondering! The guy has literally 2 videos on YouTube

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/20)

I'm surprised Grimm Green isn't here, he is the biggest vape advocate and his content is pretty entertaining too

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## CJB85 (6/11/20)

I like watching Grimm Green, Mike Vapes, Matt from SMM. Jai Haze is sometimes entertaining in a “theatre of the absurd” way. My favourite reviewer by a mile though, has to be Bogan. No nonsense, always honest and I have found more wins by trying things he rated highly than any other reviewer. I am at a point where if he likes it, I know the odds are decent that I will too.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (6/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I'm surprised Grimm Green isn't here, he is the biggest vape advocate and his content is pretty entertaining too


His Tuesday Bro Newsday show is pretty awesome with the new co-host.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)

I very rarely watch anyone other than Mark Todd... I have met him a few times (Paris, Stuttgart and Stuttgart) and he finds it impossible to bullshit... plus he knows my vape style and will tell me right away if something is worth getting or not. Plus he does a lot of high-end which is of course my interest.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (6/11/20)

One of the few reviewers that has pissed off large companies with his reviews is Vaping Insider. Yes his voice takes getting used to, but I honestly think he is a no bullshit kinda guy. He's not afraid to call junk, junk. He does it often.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kiai (7/11/20)

Vic, Vic is the 510 spring mounted. I like this weird Scottish fellow. For me it is Vic, Mike and Bogan for good information. For anything I start with them and may watch some other ones later on. Mike is a bit neutral and diplomatic in his reviews. Jai Haze is a comedian like the Jerry Springer show. You wait for him to find a pubic hair or smash a mod. I struggle with Todd and Insider. I do watch reviews every day as long as it’s not a pod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KB_314 (7/11/20)

I watch most of them, depending on what they are reviewing. But I'll always watch a Busardo and Mark Todd review first. 
Then, Jai is fun and I watch him but his emotions and mood sometimes determine a positive vs negative review. On the other end of the spectrum, Mike Vapes is too diplomatic and he struggles to criticize anything.
The other two I like are Bogan and Matt from SMM. 
For nostalgia and a laugh, I occasionally go back to old reviews from Indoor Smokers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/11/20)

Matt

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (7/11/20)

Mike Vapes. Used to watch Vaping with Vic. Love reading @Timwis reviews on this site too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Mzr (7/11/20)

Of all the reviewers I like watching Bogan, Mike vapes , Todd's, Smm, Jai, and how the hell is our very own @KZOR not on the list I love watching his reviews and live chats and yes I'm one of the ones who watches quietly lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/20)

Mzr said:


> Of all the reviewers I like watching Bogan, Mike vapes , Todd's, Smm, Jai, and how the hell is our very own @KZOR not on the list I love watching his reviews and live chats and yes I'm one of the ones who watches quietly lol


I watch all @kzor’s reviews too but the poll offers a limited number of options

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (7/11/20)

I like @Scouse45 and @JurgensSt reviews

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## KB_314 (8/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I watch all @kzor’s reviews too but the poll offers a limited number of options


I still say lose Twisted

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/20)

@Grand Guru I like @KB_314 's suggestion of removing those that have no votes, or very few votes, from the list.

You could then add a few new names that were suggested.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (8/11/20)

I tired to edit the poll options but unfortunately it doesn’t seem to be possible unless one of the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could may be assist?

Reactions: Like 4


----------

